# Shoshanna on HBO's Girls



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone watch this show? On last Sunday's episode the character Shoshanna says she has IBS. Should be interesting to see how this is portrayed.


----------



## precarious_me (Apr 12, 2012)

Just looked it up. Sounds interesting, but it'll probably be a while before it airs down under. I might go watch it online. Hopefully they'll show a serious side to it rather than just her being embarrassed because she had to do a loud poo while her boyfriend was over. That seems like the predictable path for the show to take...


----------

